# [Solved] Power off for ATI card

## creaker

How can I power off ati video card that I have at headless server? Unplugging it is not a solution because mobo has no built-in vga and refuses to boot if vga is not presented.

Is it possible with radeon driver? If not, but it possible with proprietary fglrx, it turns into other question: how to emerge ati-drivers? Emerge stops installation because GPLed kernel incompatible with fglrx (in terms of licence)Last edited by creaker on Wed Aug 13, 2014 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

Accept the license works with most kernels.

https://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1#doc_chap4

----------

## creaker

I have it set to ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" already.

----------

## DONAHUE

getting strange what are the exact words from portage? search them in google.

What kind of kernel do you have?

----------

## creaker

I've found a bit strange solution: I inserted a broken NVidia card into PCI-E slot as a placeholder and started a box. System boots and works fine   :Very Happy:   I can communicate with box via ssh, so it is enough for me.

lspci even do not show any video attached, but it doesn't matter for headless server.

----------

## DONAHUE

nice work!

----------

## Cyker

There should be an option in the BIOS for ignoring the fact that there is no video card attached.

On mine I just set it to ignore VGA errors  :Smile: 

That said, I do miss my old textmode AWARD BIOS' with the 9 bazillion options.

These new graphical EFI BIOS' really suck balls (I'mn looking at you MSI and ASUS!), full of stupid bloaty crap and no useful options unless you're really heavily into overclocking! (But nothing if you want to underclock/volt!)

There was stuff you could send powerdown signals to for monitors, I expect there is a similar thing for card? Most cards run in a low power mode unless their 3D engines are activated anyway.

----------

## creaker

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> There should be an option in the BIOS for ignoring the fact that there is no video card attached.
> 
> On mine I just set it to ignore VGA errors 
> 
> 

 

My mobo's BIOS has no such option, I can only select which video I wish to use as primary: onboard or PCI-E.

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> There was stuff you could send powerdown signals to for monitors, I expect there is a similar thing for card?
> 
> 

 

Yeah, I saw some suggestions on google, like 

```
echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

but I have no such a slot.

----------

